

Chinas 12th Five-Year-Plan (2011-2015) - eande
http://minus.com/m86tUhzPS#1

======
eande
Reading through the 13 pages program reveals what the Chinese government is
focusing on. Somehow I find this interesting as we see the leaderless 99%
protests around the world and the Chinese government promising to do the same
on a regulatory level.

